# Best 4h photo ever



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

My daughters show dairy goats in 4H. They did very well this year and we have lots of great pictures. The best pictures are the ones from the Clover Kid Class. The girls loan out their goats to kids 5 to 7 years old and teach them how to show and help them in the ring. The pictures are just adorable.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is just adorable ! That really is a perfect picture 
Look at the face on that young man ! He is VERY happy , lol.
I love to see kids enjoying themselves with animals . You know they will remember these times for years to come ! Love it !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Love it!  "Making Memories" as my Great Grand Mother used to say with her thumb up. :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## TWBMom (Oct 10, 2013)

That is wonderful and congrats to your kids for teaching the younger kids. It'll mean so much to them all even if they don't realize it now. I'm so proud and they're not even mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

